# Whats The Price of Unleaded Gas Where You Are?



## Rumi (Nov 16, 2011)

11-16-11 - Massillon, Ohio      

$3.29 a gal. (price dropping)


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2011)

$1.20 Canadian per leter, you do the math.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 16, 2011)

:beer:





Rumi said:


> 11-16-11 - Massillon, Ohio
> 
> $3.29 a gal. (price dropping)



$ 3.36 Houghton Lake Mi.


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 16, 2011)

$3.329 in NE St. Paul suburbs and $3.289  at Costco ( an extra .05 with plus rebates) their credit card.

Dick


----------



## joecaption (Nov 16, 2011)

It was $3.12 on monday and shot up to $3.29 by the middle of the week in VA. I just saw on MSN that oil went up to $100.00 a barrel so you may want to fill up asap.
I think my uncle had a good idea, whatever it cost to buy a barrel of oil from those towel heads is what we charge them for a bushel of wheat.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmmmm,,, CT,  3,89 for regular.

Deisel for my Dually is 4 bucks and rising.
Now I know why the rest of the world calls us NUTmeggerS.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 17, 2011)

$3.40 for regular.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's a cool link that you can check local gas prices in your area.

GasBuddy.com - Find Low Gas Prices in the USA and Canada


----------



## evstarr (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmm 3.68 just outside Chicago, rather higher in the city itself.


----------



## Rumi (Nov 18, 2011)

Enjoying a short downtrend, we have a $3.24 average, and I saw one price at $3.19! I hope thats a portent of things to come. 
.


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 18, 2011)

$3.149 at my local Costco in MN yesterday after the hikes before the week-end increases.


----------



## woodchuck (Nov 18, 2011)

3.06 for regular at a wal mart with sams card 5 cent discount. Tuscaloosa,AL


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 21, 2011)

woodchuck said:


> 3.06 for regular at a wal mart with sams card 5 cent discount. Tuscaloosa,AL



I get there gas when I can, it's always the cheapest, it's just out of the way.


----------



## bighill (Nov 21, 2011)

As bad as it sounds, I don't even look. It depresses me. I know I'm going to have to get gas either way, so I just go the places I know that are known to have the cheaper gas. I try not to stress about the number because their is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 23, 2011)

bighill said:


> As bad as it sounds, I don't even look. It depresses me. I know I'm going to have to get gas either way, so I just go the places I know that are known to have the cheaper gas. I try not to stress about the number because their is nothing I can do about it.



I understand that. My fuel consumption doesn't change, only the price.


----------



## Rumi (Nov 24, 2011)

Just filled up yesterday for $3.09 a gallon in Massillon, Ohio. 

In our area there are some stations with cheaper gas that is of lesser quality, so I avoid my Sam's Club gas because my car mechanic told me to stick to stations around here that have "red, white, and blue" signs. Marathon, Speedway, etc.. He read a review in one of his magazine's he gets for mechanics.

bighill, the only thing I know I can do about it is to watch and try to match when I get gas with when the price is down. It nearly always works to the point I know I'm saving money.


----------



## storm_ace_06 (Nov 26, 2011)

£1.37 per UK litre for regular unleaded, diesel is £1.40.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 26, 2011)

$3.04 a gal in Clarksville at the K-Mart when I came through there this afternoon.


----------



## Shawner (Nov 27, 2011)

We're at $1.17 / L which is about $4.42 US Gal.


----------



## Rumi (Nov 29, 2011)

Over Thanksgiving it got down to $3.09, but yesterday it shot up to $3.29 while I was at work.


----------



## Garenius (Nov 30, 2011)

Around $3.05 right now. It's getting pricier by the minute =/


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 2, 2011)

Garenius said:


> Around $3.05 right now. It's getting pricier by the minute =/



It's $3.05 in Australia? Another reason to move there I suppose.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 2, 2011)

117.4/litre


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 4, 2011)

Just dropped to $2.98 where im at which is about 30 minutes south of Charlotte NC. I'm loving every minute of it


----------



## Rumi (Dec 6, 2011)

Gas just jumped to $3.399 from $3.179 here in NE Ohio. 
Speculators my @%$&$!


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 8, 2011)

I saw a 3.05 today. Didn't stop, should have.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 8, 2011)

All Canadians have one thing in common, right across the country. When we are close to the border we swing down and buy gas in the U.S.. You guys don't know how good you have it.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 9, 2011)

nealtw said:


> All Canadians have one thing in common, right across the country. When we are close to the border we swing down and buy gas in the U.S.. You guys don't know how good you have it.



What kind of prices are you guys looking at up there?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 9, 2011)

We are around $1.20 a leter so  $1.20 x 3.74 =$4.75 C PLUS 3% EXCHANGE = $ 4.86 US


----------



## nealtw (Dec 9, 2011)

I should have subtracted 3% so it would be $4.60 US dollars a for a US gallon


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 9, 2011)

I think ours is about $3.00 now.

I just had a total hip replacement and it made it more obvious that the local price of gas (even with discounts) is more of a game, since there is not anything you can do about it than to get a warm feeling after you have used extra gas to get a better price.

Hopefully, in a week or so, I will be driving, so I will have another self-fulfilling game to play.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 9, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> I think ours is about $3.00 now.
> 
> I just had a total hip replacement and it made it more obvious that the local price of gas (even with discounts) is more of a game, since there is not anything you can do about it than to get a warm feeling after you have used extra gas to get a better price.
> 
> ...



I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 9, 2011)

Feeling great and was up that afternoon.

Thax,

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> Feeling great and was up that afternoon.
> 
> Thax,
> 
> Dick



Wow, hope all is well.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 10, 2011)

Best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 12, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> Feeling great and was up that afternoon.
> 
> Thax,
> 
> Dick



I'm glad to here that!

$3.15 for regular.


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 12, 2011)

Unleaded is temporarily up to $3.19 plus discounts at Costco today. That was in the AM possibly before the reductions away from the "week-ender" jumps.

Now back to driving two weeks after the total hip replacement. I found out that I could have been driving sooner since the choice was up to me (with physicians approval) and could have been doing it a few days ago since I did not have any narcotics.

Great procedure with no pain and minimum of pills and no real discomfort, but only the inconvenience. - Now planning on the total new knee on the other side as soon as possible. I know the rebuild will take an extra hour of surgery, but a lot more recovery/therapy because the new leg will be 1 1/2" longer.

Dick


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 15, 2011)

nealtw said:


> I should have subtracted 3% so it would be $4.60 US dollars a for a US gallon



I didn't think gas would be that much higher up there. 4.60 is pretty pricy, I don't think many places are over 4...I could be wrong on that though.


----------



## Rumi (Dec 15, 2011)

Dropped from $3.29 to as low as $3.15 around here today, mostly $3.19 though.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 16, 2011)

Venezuelans see cheap fuel as a birthright. Filling up an SUV's tank with high-octane gasoline costs roughly $3 -- less than the price of two jugs of drinking water.

 Just found this goody on another site!!


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 16, 2011)

How about this - Iran imports gasoline and subsidizes the dirt cheap (or lower) gas prices for the people. Apparently, it is cheaper than building refineries.

I am sure the Venezuelan gas is also subsidized for political reasons.

Much of the cost of refined petroleum is in the construction and operation of the refineries. The distribution, storage, inventory and marketing of the fuel is also on top of that.

The cost of the crude is to a great extent due to the speculators that maintain a market and market price that is affected by what the fuel demands will be and where they will be. Most refiners buy crude futures through a speculator system because there is so much joint ownership of wells, refineries, pipelines and retail operations. The retail price is defendant on the refinery price and the local demands and inventories. - In other world it is a "can of worms" and then the individual federal and state governments add the taxes on top.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 16, 2011)

I've read a few articles on speculation driving up market costs and it's a shame. 

In countries with huge desserts and nothing else wheeling is huge, so if the gas isn't cheap I'm sure it can't be done, which might start an issue with their governments.


----------



## campbellsoup (Dec 16, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I've read a few articles on speculation driving up market costs and it's a shame.
> 
> In countries with huge desserts and nothing else wheeling is huge, so if the gas isn't cheap I'm sure it can't be done, which might start an issue with their governments.



well said, I totally agree


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 21, 2011)

What do you mean about speculation driving up market costs?


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 21, 2011)

Speculators do not necessarily drive up the price, but are a source of oil already committed for. In some cases they also lose money. The speculators are buying based on estimates of the future price of crude oil (not usually refined gas and oil). They are frequently used by the refiners to make up any short term shortages because they do not want to be committed to pipelines, pumpers or drillers for long term guarantees.
Often speculators get involved in the crude oil sales between countries and some times in the refined petroleum markets. Speculators commit to buy future guaranteed sales to drillers and then are stuck unless they can sell it.

They can set the price they are willing to sell for.

Dick


----------



## Garenius (Dec 22, 2011)

The price is going up again here...kinda depressing. Soon enough my yearly gas bill will cost more than my car =/


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 26, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> Speculators do not necessarily drive up the price, but are a source of oil already committed for. In some cases they also lose money. The speculators are buying based on estimates of the future price of crude oil (not usually refined gas and oil). They are frequently used by the refiners to make up any short term shortages because they do not want to be committed to pipelines, pumpers or drillers for long term guarantees.
> Often speculators get involved in the crude oil sales between countries and some times in the refined petroleum markets. Speculators commit to buy future guaranteed sales to drillers and then are stuck unless they can sell it.
> 
> They can set the price they are willing to sell for.
> ...


 Gotcha, so they kind of have a pretty big impact on the price of gas then.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 26, 2011)

$2.99. It went down over Christmas.


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 26, 2011)

It sounds like the refineries in Texas were filled before Christmas, so the gas had to go somewhere. You do not start and stop or switch products in a refinery very quickly, so the excess has to go somewhere. Price is a minor incentive since the customers do not store too much.

Dick


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 27, 2011)

Thought I would repost again since I was kinda shocked when I got back into town today and saw the gas prices. $2.94!!!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 4, 2012)

3.07. It's climbing back up.


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 4, 2012)

TxBuilder -

The "snow birds" are coming in and it has more to do with demand than the cost of production.

Dick


----------



## SnellExperts (Jan 4, 2012)

saw it at 2.94, 2 days later it was 3.05....!!!!!!!!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 5, 2012)

mudmixer said:


> TxBuilder -
> 
> The "snow birds" are coming in and it has more to do with demand than the cost of production.
> 
> Dick



Well, that's not good. It is 66 right now though so I understand. 



SnellExperts said:


> saw it at 2.94, 2 days later it was 3.05....!!!!!!!!



I hate that. Makes me wish I had a pump at home and could just stock up.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 10, 2012)

Back to $3.30.


----------



## SnellExperts (Jan 10, 2012)

we are back in the range of 3.20 again...grumbling


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2012)

3.15-3.20 but diesel is coming down to around 3.59 I saw last friday at the travel stop in Pleasant View, TN still 3.79 here in Nashvegas..


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 10, 2012)

Diesel here...4.19 a gallon and goin up....


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 12, 2012)

I saw 60 miles north of where I live it is still at $3.05.

That makes no sense.


----------



## Jdmrenovations (Jan 13, 2012)

$3.49 in MD...don't even think of goin down to DC...$4.25 to $4.50 for regular unleaded.  Good news is, our Gov doesn't think the state gas tax is high enough...he wants to raise it 15 cents per gallon so we can pay for.........I'll just shut up now, gettin irritated!!!!!!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. Seems it fluctuates enough with out politicians intervening.


----------



## Rumi (Jan 17, 2012)

It had jumped from $3.24 to $3.49 last week!  

Now its down to $3.39 this week.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 18, 2012)

I have to fill up once every 8 days or so, I'm thinking of hopping on lower prices when I see them regardless of what the tank is on.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2012)

I just read a peice about water in gas. Many gas stations have some water in the bottom of there tanks. When they recieve gas it gets mixed up with the gas, so don't buy gas while the tanker truck is there.


----------



## SnellExperts (Jan 19, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> I have to fill up once every 8 days or so, I'm thinking of hopping on lower prices when I see them regardless of what the tank is on.



I want either your gas tank or your driving schedule if your only filling up 1 time in 8 days. I have to fill up every other day, or at least every 2 days lol.


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 19, 2012)

What difference does the gas price per gallon do?

If you need gas, you just buy it and 1 or 2 cents per gallon is not a factor. Unless you buy a different vehicle there is not much you can do.

At least you are not in Europe or a few countries where the cost of gasoline is many times higher. There are exceptions like Iran that exports oil and imports gas and subsidizes the pump price. Venezuela was also in a similar situation. You can drill oil wells, but refining is a different situation and gasoline is costly to store because it is not an international commodity like crude oil that can be shipped and refined into many products.

Dick


----------



## theheadlander (Jan 20, 2012)

Its £1.39 a litre in newcastle outside the city anyway.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 20, 2012)

Diesel 3.69 a gal and regular gas 3.25 in Pleasant View this morning.


----------



## Jdmrenovations (Jan 25, 2012)

Holding in the $3.50 range.  

On another note, I just heard on the radio today that our esteemed Governor is now going to introduce legislation to raise the gas tax by 30 cents, not the previously reported 15 cents.  : :

I am now trying to think of a way to cram all of my tools into my wife's Saturn. 

Now wouldn't that make me look like a true professional!!!


----------



## BillDean (Jan 26, 2012)

3.87 a gal for 87 octane.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 1, 2012)

$3.49 for regular.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 4, 2012)

3.50.

Had to fill up.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2012)

Deisel. $4.23  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_taxes_in_the_United_States
 70 cents of that is pure tax., and ony beaten by Hawaii.

That's just sickening.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 4, 2012)

Diesel was 3.69 Friday in Pleasant View 3.79 here in town and 3.25 for regular.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Diesel was 3.69 Friday in Pleasant View 3.79 here in town and 3.25 for regular.



Tennesse...43 cents of tax, well really 42.8, but who do they think their kidding.
Man , you got it made.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 5, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Tennesse...43 cents of tax, well really 42.8, but who do they think their kidding.
> *Man , you got it made*.



SHhhhhh.....lets keep it our secret.:agree:


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 6, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Tennesse...43 cents of tax, well really 42.8, but who do they think their kidding.
> Man , you got it made.



Those .001 cent make a difference.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 6, 2012)

TxBuilder -

How far would you use gas to drive for a $0.001 savings considering the major costs of running a vehicle?

Dick


----------



## Leo1981 (Feb 7, 2012)

well im from the UK and for a US gallon over here it roughly works out at $7.91


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, looks like we will catch up with the U.K. real soon if the current administration gets its way.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 7, 2012)

mudmixer said:


> TxBuilder -
> 
> How far would you use gas to drive for a $0.001 savings considering the major costs of running a vehicle?
> 
> Dick



I would not. 

If it's a $.20 difference, I will drive a couple of miles to fill up.


----------

